# Assassin Snails



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello, I recently purchessed some Assassin snails to combat my growing snail problem, when i recieved the Assassin snails in the mail i let the bag that they were in sit in the water for 20 min before opening the bag and releasing the snails. when the snails entered they were very lively and moved around the aquarium quickly. but after several days they began being very sluggish and now after a week upon recieving them some of the snails have died.... I do not understand why they are dieing, I have no preditory fish, only neon tetras and baby bristle nose plecos, the tempature in 78 degrees and the ph is 7.2 If anyoen has had expierience with these snails or know why they might be dieing please comment. Thanks


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Did u add water from yr aquarium to the bag with new snails after that bag was in yr aquarium for 20 mts ? Coz if u did not add water from yr aquarium to that bag this is what killed them. Whenever u bring in new fish snail or shrimps etc u have to get them slowly used to the parameters of yr tank. If u did this n they died then there was either a problem with the snails or something in yr tank that killed them.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you sure they're dead? Sometimes they just burrow in to the ground and sit there for long periods of time. All of mine look dead, but the next day they're not in the same spot anymore .

Do you know the kh/gh of your water?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Rony1107 said:


> Did u add water from yr aquarium to the bag with new snails after that bag was in yr aquarium for 20 mts ? Coz if u did not add water from yr aquarium to that bag this is what killed them.


This is simply not true. Most certainly it helps, but I rarely do this with anything other than my most sensitive of aquarium creatures. I dumped in 6 assassin snails a few months ago without adding water from my tank to their bag, they are all alive and well. As are all my fish. Its certainly a good habit to get into though, and I do recommend it, but its not required. I second the previous poster's questions, what are your GH/KH?


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

no i have never added water from my aquarium to the bag, but i have never done that for past fish and they are still alive. i justed tested my gh/kh. my GH is 125 ppm. and my KH is 100 ppm. I have heard snails carry lots of parasites, especially snails caught in the wild.


----------



## Yaouch (Jan 21, 2011)

It happen to me before also... I bought 4 snails and 2 died off.... but the 2 survivors mated and now I have 20-30 ass snails in my tank... If anyone wants some let me know...


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry, but im new to this hobby, can i just ask if assasin snails kill other snails? cos my tank is currently getting more and more dominated by snails. if it does, i'd like to get some to wipe them out.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

yes they do


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

i would like to purchase some of your assassin snails, if at all possible


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

your avatar is a striata loach. is he in the same tank as the assasins?? if so he will kill them for sure!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

nm


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

haha no, i gave my loachs away to a local lfs a long time ago. i just never bothered to update my avatar.


----------

